# Marine Tuf-Cloth



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 1, 2009)

I used to use it many moons ago to lubricate my rife. (STFU Pardus).  

I was digging through my gear and found some.  Has anyone else used it?  If so, what are your thoughts on it.  When I bought it, I was just a Lance Criminal and it looked cool.  Any thoughts on its use?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 1, 2009)

Got any pic's


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.888knivesrus.com/product/SY1020/SENTRY_SOLUTIONS_1020_MARINE_TUFFCLOTH.html


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 3, 2009)

I have one and use it.  It's basically a thin rag covered in CLP.  I like it.  I've seen someone use it to take a decent amount of surface rust off of a neglected rifle, and that was when I decided to try it out.  It lasts a pretty long time.  A buddy of mine said his lasted his entire tour in Iraq ('04-'06).  Mines been going strong since October, using it once a week/every other week depending on what I have going on.

Of course it's used in conjunction with everything else in my cleaning kit.


----------



## pardus (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL, Looks like good stuff.


----------

